# Book 3 and 4 Unavailable?



## Dolfan (Feb 27, 2010)

I have plans to (hopefully) start a War of the Burning Sky campaign on Fantasygrounds, but before I start trying to find players and figure out what my best times are, I really wanted to get a good grasp of the story.  I was able to see books 1 and 2 (as well as the DM and Player guides) in the subscriber's content sections, and I know that books 3 and 4 are out elsewhere, so I'm just wondering if I'm missing something or if they aren't yet available to ENWorld subscribers?


----------



## Dracomaxis (Feb 27, 2010)

The EN Subscribers content has the WotBS PDF in it, but they come out every two months or so, the third is "supposed" to come out since the last one came out in december but the next might come next month or so. Otherwise as a subscriber you get the PDF's every two months or so and all of the other content as well. So you get the content for about $1 less but over time rather than instantly for $7 or $55ish for the full subscription.


----------



## Dolfan (Feb 27, 2010)

Makes sense.  I got the Bi-Monthly part, I just didn't realize that the subscriber PDFs were a couple books behind the RPGNow downloads.  No worries... thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 27, 2010)

Dracomaxis said:


> The EN Subscribers content has the WotBS PDF in it, but they come out every two months or so, the third is "supposed" to come out since the last one came out in december




No, the second was due in January but I gave it out early in December as a Christmas gift; I did say at the time that just because I was giving one out early, that didn't mean that the rest of them would also be early!  So it's due in March.


----------



## Truename (Feb 28, 2010)

Morrus said:


> No, the second was due in January but I gave it out early in December as a Christmas gift; I did say at the time that just because I was giving one out early, that didn't mean that the rest of them would also be early!  So it's due in March.




When in March? I need my fix...


----------

